# Home Videos of Texas



## Ken N Tx (Jan 6, 2015)

One of our Members from across the pond stated that she thought Texas was always hot and dry..Here are some home videos that I have made.

*Hail Storm*

*Ice Storm*

*Grasshoppers *

*Windy

**Ferry Ride*

*Christmas Cow Round-up*

*Blue Catfishing Trip


*


----------



## oakapple (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks Ken for the pics, I had no idea Texas got such extremes of weather! Why does another poster say they are not of Texas? Joking or trouble making?What do you think?


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 6, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Thanks Ken for the pics, I had no idea Texas got such extremes of weather! Why does another poster say they are not of Texas? Joking or trouble making?What do you think?



Oh No!  I was just commenting I noticed some of those video were one's I had seen elsewhere and they were from all over the country.  I surely meant no negative in that.  I appreciate that Texas too, has winter in the elevations.  I am not a troublemaker and in this case not a joker either.  I hope Ken didn't misunderstand my comment as criticism.  To be clear we are talking about the videos in Ken's "why I like Texas" post.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 6, 2015)

They are all mine.. Public on YouTube under 1kenntx..


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 6, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> They are all mine.. Public on YouTube under 1kenntx..



I see that Ken, some confusion here.  I was referring to some of the the ice videos on your other post.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 6, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I see that Ken, some confusion here.  I was referring to some of the the ice videos on your other post.



Yes, some of that was not Texas, I got that in an e mail.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 6, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> Yes, some of that was not Texas, I got that in an e mail.



Yeah, I know I saw many of those over the years from all over.  Sorry for any confusion.  PS  Is that you with the blue cat?  If so, I envy you.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 6, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Yeah, I know I saw many of those over the years from all over.  Sorry for any confusion.  PS  Is that you with the blue cat?  If so, I envy you.


I did the video, that was my neighbor/fishing buddy.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Jan 6, 2015)

I personally think where you live is a mind set, and Texans have a solid mind set and don't hesitate to talk about it.  I spent 6 months in Texas during my military training, boot camp in San Antonio, Tech school at Wichita Falls.  We lived in open air barracks from June to July and air conditioned from July to October.  I didn't notice the heat I think because of my age.  It seemed hot but you got used to it.  Then after service, marriage, child raising years both my daughters ended up for 3 years in Bryan College Station, we visited 5-6 times.  

The only time I noticed the extreme heat was one August.  From Sept to April temps were warm to mild, went through the ice storms and the torrential rains with minor flooding.  Dealing with the fire ants, rattle snakes, feral pigs and killer bees is second nature to the residents.  They have a lot to brag about and I would live there if I hadn't become accustomed to the milder climate of the north west, but that's just me.

My wife whom is very adaptable only comment was on our way home one trip we were traveling along I-10 towards El Paso, you go through some of most desolate country imaginable.  At one point somewhere in west Texas she turned to me and said, 'And we fought the Mexicans for this?'


----------

